# New Cover Art: Neferata by Josh Reynolds



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yet more proof that Jon Sullivan is secretly the Chaos God of Artwork. The cover for the coming Time of Legends novel _Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds.




























Neferata is not at all how I pictured her. She looks more like a darkly beautiful warrior queen than the Lahmian Queen that we are told of. Very much looking forward to this.


LotN


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Woah! That is indeed some nice artwork, I think i'll have to keep an eye on that book.
(especially because of the combination Vampires + Time of Legends :grin: )


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I honestly don't think that Jon Sullivan is capable or releasing bad artwork.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sullivan has released the alternate cover on his blog, where Neferata looks a lot more beastial and ferocious.



















Personally I prefer the first one. In this one she looks almost too beastial, like a half-animal. Almost like a Lahmian Strigoi mix.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

doesnt look anything strigoi tbh. strigoi are basically smaller varghulfs/vargheists in appearance.

not a fan of this artwork tbh. big titties check. skimpy outfit. check. simply too high fantasy. the beauty of the lahmians is that they dont need to be slaggy mcslagslag leave that to witch elves.

look at how issy v/c looks. thats a vampire who can use her wiles and looks at home in an imperial court rather than one who looks like she stepped out of a hollywood movie set.

also its not adrian smith or karl kopinski. therefore its equally poor


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> doesnt look anything strigoi tbh. strigoi are basically smaller varghulfs/vargheists in appearance.
> 
> not a fan of this artwork tbh. big titties check. skimpy outfit. check. simply too high fantasy. the beauty of the lahmians is that they dont need to be slaggy mcslagslag leave that to witch elves.
> 
> ...


I think Josh Reynold's quote, the author, about Neferata when I asked him about her appearance sums up best why she looks like she does.



Josh Reynolds said:


> I will say this...Neferata and her bunch are as to modern Lahmians as smilodons are to lions. Same basic animal, but bigger, meaner and altogether less civilised. Neferata is a bronze age queen in an iron age world, and she'll disembowel a fellow quicker'n sin.


She is still a warrior queen, like Valkia, and dresses in a mix of both of those things.

And Jon Sullivan destroys the two of them.


LotN


----------

